# 8 - IN 8 - OUT HDMI Audio processor with Dirac Live® technology at CEDIA



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

miniDSP will introduce at CEDIA (September 10-13) the miniDSP Home Theater Series of 8-channel HDMI audio processors for home theater tuning:
http://www.minidsp.com/ht-series/nanoavr-dl

This is the PRELIMINARY manual:
http://www.minidsp.com/images/documents/nanoAVR DL User Manual.pdf

Many had asked for a unit like that...
 Flavio


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Flak said:


> miniDSP will introduce at CEDIA (September 10-13) the miniDSP Home Theater Series of 8-channel HDMI audio processors for home theater tuning:
> http://www.minidsp.com/ht-series/nanoavr-dl
> 
> This is the PRELIMINARY manual:
> ...


Cool:clap:! I'd like to see one that will do HDMI in and 8 RCA analog out. You could go in to a minidsp via hdmi and out to separate power amps via RCA. Oh and I'd like to keep the sampling rate high or have the unit do automatic sample rate matching of the incoming source. That would be a no-brainer with HTPC folk!


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

prerich said:


> Cool:clap:! I'd like to see one that will do HDMI in and 8 RCA analog out. You could go in to a minidsp via hdmi and out to separate power amps via RCA. Oh and I'd like to keep the sampling rate high or have the unit do automatic sample rate matching of the incoming source. That would be a no-brainer with HTPC folk!


Thanks  

well, there has to be a difference versus a more costly solution (i.e. a HTPC with the standalone 7.1 Dirac Live version)... that difference is 48 KHz operation and fixed DSP gain, at the announced 549 US dollars for both DSP processor and Dirac Live license (plus freight and taxes) I'm confident people will find it a no-brainer.

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Is the price of the stand alone Dirac Live PC software going drop in light of this cheaper hardware + Dirac Live?

Also will any USB mic work with Dirac Live as long as you have calibration files? I already have a Dayton UMM-6 from Cross Spectrum Labs with several calibration files.


----------



## Belgarion (May 12, 2014)

Hello everybody, 

i'm reading here since some time and this is my first post. I'm german, so please excuse the flaws in my writing.  

I own Dirac Live already and have it running on my htpc. Could i use my Dirac PC License to activate dirac live for miniDSP?

It would also be nice, if i could use my calibrated ECM8000 with my Behringer interface for the measurements.

I really look forward for a device like this, because i'm not too satisfied with the usability of my htpc and would rather go back to a standalone bluray player without losing the great benefits of Dirac. It would also be great to have dirac correction for my PS3! 

Cheers,

Belgarion


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Belgarion said:


> It would also be nice, if i could use my calibrated ECM8000 with my Behringer interface for the measurements.


hello Belgarion,

you would not be able to use your ECM 8000 with Behringer interface with the miniDSP unit, your current standalone Dirac Live allows for that but a miniDSP UMIK-1 will be required with that processor.

Flavio


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

|Tch0rT| said:


> Also will any USB mic work with Dirac Live as long as you have calibration files? I already have a Dayton UMM-6 from Cross Spectrum Labs with several calibration files.


Hello,
same as above  you can use the Dayton UMM-6 with the standalone Dirac Live version while a miniDSP UMIK-1 is required in that case.

Flavio


----------



## Belgarion (May 12, 2014)

Ok, thx Flavio for the clarification. That's a bit sad but not a big deal. Could you please explain if it will be possible to use the Dirac Live license for activation or if it will be possible to exchange them?


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Belgarion said:


> Ok, thx Flavio for the clarification. That's a bit sad but not a big deal. Could you please explain if it will be possible to use the Dirac Live license for activation or if it will be possible to exchange them?


A.F.A.I.K that's not possible as they are different products even if the Dirac Live technology is exactly the same... also in general I imagine that's not something that people will want to do if they already own a more expensive Dirac Live 7.1 Full version because it can operate at higher frequencies and allows the use of two computers, has a DSP gain control and can be used with all measurement mics.

Sorry, Flavio


----------



## Belgarion (May 12, 2014)

Thx again. Although it would be very user friendly, if you could use one of the two available activations from the standalone Dirac for the nanoAVR DL!


----------



## steveting99 (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone know how the NanoAVR-DL handles EDID issues with devices using the HDMI interface?

I've got an AppleTV that's a bit problematic with HDMI, even with modern receivers. The AppleTV likes to stay on for a while before going into sleep mode. 

With just 2 HDMI ports, would like to connect a HDMI switch to connect multiple devices. Which HDMI switches have been successfully tested with the NanoAVR?


----------

